# Buying a 95zx tomorrow



## BaadflGTO (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey people,

New here, have browsed around a bit, have a few questions.
I am actually an American muscle car guy, Well I guess Aussie muscle car to be exact my main car is an 06 GTO modded out and fast as hell. I am going to buy a 95 300zx tomorrow for about $1700, non turbo 2+2. They guy said it needs a new tranny gasket, due to a small leak. He said it is due to the pan not being tightened to spec. Not sure if this is BS or what. Body has about 143K on it, paint is perfect, T tops not leaking. Unmolested, no fart cannon etc. I believe he said he slapped a newish JDM motor in it a few years back. Just wondering what kind of things to look for, It has an automatic tranny, I just to know what warning signs to look for. Assuming I pull up, it drives fine, I should be in good shape? I understand that if the motor is crap, couldn't I always slap an ebay JDM TT in there for like $1400, I am also assuming that the JDM TT is not plug and play...Anyways any help would be appreciated, I don't want to waste 1700 bucks. Worse case scenario isn't 1700 for a rolling body a good deal, considering the interior is clean? Thanks...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Determine if the timing belt has been changed. It should be changed every 105,000 MI. It would also be good to check the compression of all cylinders to determine the general condition of the engine.


----------

